# Is TNT hd really HD?



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Or do they just strech the screen. I recorded a couple movies and they sure didn't appear to be in HD.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

A lot of their stuff is stretch o vison. They have a few things in HD but most are just stretched. Worst HD channel on TV.


----------



## sdague (Jan 19, 2007)

What is even worse is when they play a show like Angel, which was shot letterboxed for HD. And they show it on TNT HD.

Because they cut off the wide to fit it on TNT SD, then restrech it for HD. It meaks it the worse possible way to watch it. I've given up on TNT HD, and only record stuff on the SD channel. The aspect ratio is non distorted, and it takes up a lot less space on the 622.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

cdub998 said:


> Worst HD channel on TV.


I agree that TNT is the worst HD channel available. My fear is, in the rush to HD, we are going to see a lot more "stretch o vision" HD versions of stations JUST so they can say that they are HD. I would rather see the satellite and cable companies wait until a channel is true HD rather than carry the stretch versions of the channel.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

At least they make a good attempt at it. I think getting their hands on good material is where their difficulty lies. If what they show was originally 16X9 or greater it looks good. I am willing to bet it is due to budget. They are not really a premium channel like HBO so really prime movies are expensive, or the studios charge more for the 16X9 versions. Just guessing. If it is good material it looks good.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

That's what I thought. It is really bad. I was watching Reign of Fire the other night and it was awful. Tombstone's clarity was a little better but the people were stretched. 

TNT could be one of the best HD channels with all the movies they air. Instead I they are at the bottom of my list. There is no way they don't have enough money.


----------



## logicalnoise (Mar 23, 2007)

meh I can't stand edited for TV movies so in the end I don't even bother.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

TNT usually blows. Only once in awhile have I watched a movie on it, but I first check to make sure it isn't a stretch-o-vision one. How could anyone watch one of those and not get seasick? Under no circumstances should anything be stretched. Thankfully most of the new channels don't resort to that, rather show things in their original aspect ratio.

Was I just seeing things the other night though on TNT, it looked like they also took a full anamorphic movie and squeezed it, rather than crop, so instead of the usual short fat people you see on TNT movies, everything was a little tall and skinny. Can't remember what movie it was, but geez, can't they get anything right.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

The thing that really baffles me about TNT HD is that they will take a movie that I know is available in HD, not air that, but instead air the SD stretch-o-vision version. Make you wonder if they realize what they are doing. Even Joe Sixpack knows this aint HD.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

What about "Gladiator?" I thought that looked great yesterday.

Or am I missing something? (Quite possible.)


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know about the movies or older shows on TNT-HD, all I watch on it are the NBA and NASCAR which is at least some form of HD and not stretched.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> What about "Gladiator?" I thought that looked great yesterday.
> 
> Or am I missing something? (Quite possible.)


I didn't see it, but as long as it's shown in it's OAR, then it looks pretty good. Anytime it's stretched, it's yuck. I remember they showed Minority Report recently... that looked really good, and sounded just as good.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Maybe I'm the only one, but I'd rather have an HD channel that shows 10% of its content in true HD, than not have it at all, because 10% is more than 0%. Of course, I'd rather have 20% than 10%, and I'd rather have 100% than 20%. But the idea of "don't go HD until you can go 100% HD" just means a choice between 20% and 0%, not between 20% and 100%.

But then, I wouldn't watch a movie on TNT either way, because they cut the hell out of movies most of the time.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> But then, I wouldn't watch a movie on TNT either way, because they cut the hell out of movies most of the time.


I didn't really watch "Gladiator," either. I was just surprised, as I was channel surfing, that it did look really good.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Bill R said:


> I agree that TNT is the worst HD channel available. My fear is, in the rush to HD, we are going to see a lot more "stretch o vision" HD versions of stations JUST so they can say that they are HD. I would rather see the satellite and cable companies wait until a channel is true HD rather than carry the stretch versions of the channel.


I see your point but disagree, TNT HD is not the best out there as far as an HD channel, but WAY better than SD TNT, so I'd rather have all channles in that kind of HD, then all the crappy SD channels now


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

projectorguru said:


> I see your point but disagree, TNT HD is not the best out there as far as an HD channel, but WAY better than SD TNT, so I'd rather have all channles in that kind of HD, then all the crappy SD channels now


I disagree. I would rather watch the SD version of TNT than the supposedly HD, stretched to hell, version of TNT HD.

Ken


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

cdub998 said:


> Worst HD channel on TV.


Apparantly you've never seen A&E HD.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

kstevens said:


> I disagree. I would rather watch the SD version of TNT than the supposedly HD, stretched to hell, version of TNT HD.
> 
> Ken


You guys keep sayin streatched to hell? I have no issues with my TNTHD, my 1080P TV keeps the picture looking fine, so I never see the stretch you guys say, it looks wonderful on my set


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> You guys keep sayin streatched to hell? I have no issues with my TNTHD, my 1080P TV keeps the picture looking fine, so I never see the stretch you guys say, it looks wonderful on my set


Nope. It depends on the content. I have to ask, do you "stretch" your standard def stuff to "avoid" the black bars?

I've seen TNT do the OBVIOUS horizontal stretching. I've seen TNT,HBO, Cinemax *and surprisingly* Monsters perform vertical stretching (2.35 movies to 1.78). The vertical stretching isn't as obvious to most. (People tend to look REALLY tall.) The horizontal stretching is just disgusting. Why even bother?

Despite complaints about A&E, I've never seen them distort the aspect ratio. BTW, I take it none of the A&E complainers subscribe to National Geographic HD as NatGeo shows a lot of 4:3 stuff, too.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

projectorguru said:


> You guys keep sayin streatched to hell? I have no issues with my TNTHD, my 1080P TV keeps the picture looking fine, so I never see the stretch you guys say, it looks wonderful on my set


Then you don't know what you are talking about, or haven't actually watched more than one or two shows on TNT HD


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

allargon said:


> Nope. It depends on the content. I have to ask, do you "stretch" your standard def stuff to "avoid" the black bars?
> 
> I've seen TNT do the OBVIOUS horizontal stretching. I've seen TNT,HBO, Cinemax *and surprisingly* Monsters perform vertical stretching (2.35 movies to 1.78). The vertical stretching isn't as obvious to most. (People tend to look REALLY tall.) The horizontal stretching is just disgusting. Why even bother?
> 
> Despite complaints about A&E, I've never seen them distort the aspect ratio. BTW, I take it none of the A&E complainers subscribe to National Geographic HD as NatGeo shows a lot of 4:3 stuff, too.


I have no problem with a channel upconverting and stretching 16x9 content to fill the screen if they were to do that.

I have a MAJOR problem with them stretching 4:3 stuff.

I would just prefer if they didn't have any HD content to air, that it was left alone in the original aspect ratio.


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

I just want the proper aspect ratio. If all they have to show is a pan and scan version, don't stretch it. I can do that myself if I want to.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Then you don't know what you are talking about, or haven't actually watched more than one or two shows on TNT HD


Nice try.:nono:

yeah maybe its cuz I only watch TNTHD every day, maybe I have no clue that the picture looks great, you can't tell me I know nothing when you don't know me or what I watch or what LCD's/projectors I have, I have also been in the buisness for over 12 years now(Data,telecom),so unless you know and are sittin in front of my tv, don't tell me........:nono:

Looks fine


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> Nice try.:nono:
> 
> yeah maybe its cuz I only watch TNTHD every day, maybe I have no clue that the picture looks great, you can't tell me I know nothing when you don't know me or what I watch or what LCD's/projectors I have, I have also been in the buisness for over 12 years now(Data,telecom),so unless you know and are sittin in front of my tv, don't tell me........:nono:
> 
> Looks fine


So, you're saying you've never seen TNTHD stretch a 4:3 movie or show to 16:9? 

It looks horrible! :nono2:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

projectorguru said:


> Nice try.:nono:
> 
> yeah maybe its cuz I only watch TNTHD every day, maybe I have no clue that the picture looks great, you can't tell me I know nothing when you don't know me or what I watch or what LCD's/projectors I have, I have also been in the buisness for over 12 years now(Data,telecom),so unless you know and are sittin in front of my tv, don't tell me........:nono:
> 
> Looks fine


Get your eyes checked. Everyone else in the world thinks it looks like crap and is unwatchable. Has NOTHING to do with the TV. They take 4x3 movies and shows and squeeze them out from the middle to fill a 16x9 screen, which is a cheap technique to fool people who don't know any better that they are watching something in HD.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> So, you're saying you've never seen TNTHD stretch a 4:3 movie or show to 16:9?
> 
> It looks horrible! :nono2:


Agreed. Nowdays the only thing my wife watches on tnthd is charmed, Half the time when i come in the room and see it, the audio is out of sync with the video!!:nono:


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

garys said:


> I don't know about the movies or older shows on TNT-HD, all I watch on it are the NBA and NASCAR which is at least some form of HD and not stretched.


Yeah, the only thing I watch on TNT HD is NASCAR, which looked great, IMO.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Memories of the first time I saw a widescreen HD large screen tv in someone's home. A few years back when I worked for an insurance company I was calling on a customer and he had just had this new fancy house built and was giving me the tour and was showing off, well when we got to the living room there was this big ol' tv. He started bragging about it being widescreen and HD, yada, yada. Well I looked at it and I could tell there was "something wrong" with the picture because he had it on the news and I was familiar with the anchors and what they should look like and of course they looked wider and rounder than what they should (of course now we know this as stretch-o-vision). I pointed this out and of course he proceeded to tell me that oh yeah because it was wide-screen that he had it set up to fill the whole screen, which allowed him to see more of the picture on either side than a "normal" tv, saying that "normal tv's" actually cut off the picture on both sides. Also he went on that the picture on his tv was actually depicting what things actually look like in reality, it was because I used to "cheap small tv's" that I thought it looked funny according to him. :lol: Well I wasn't going to argue, after all it was the first time i'd seen such an animal, so what did I know, but I still thought that the picture didn't look right. It probably ruined the very idea of HD tv for me for a while after that too, because all I could think is why would I want to pay so much for something that was going to make things look odd to me. But whenever I see a program on TNT HD (besides live sporting events) the picture always brings back the memory of that visit all those years ago!


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Get your eyes checked. Everyone else in the world thinks it looks like crap and is unwatchable. Has NOTHING to do with the TV. They take 4x3 movies and shows and squeeze them out from the middle to fill a 16x9 screen, which is a cheap technique to fool people who don't know any better that they are watching something in HD.


i understand what your sayin, but I can compress and upconvert any signal, and make it look good, besides when your watchin a 100" diagonal screen TNTHD looks amazing, not ALL shows, but most


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> Nice try.:nono:
> 
> yeah maybe its cuz I only watch TNTHD every day, maybe I have no clue that the picture looks great, you can't tell me I know nothing when you don't know me or what I watch or what LCD's/projectors I have, I have also been in the buisness for over 12 years now(Data,telecom),so unless you know and are sittin in front of my tv, don't tell me........:nono:
> 
> Looks fine


In all due respect, you are clueless and showing it to all here. TNT has even done interviews "bragging" about their stretched content and claim their way of doing it is a trade secret 

Furthermore, nothing in HD-LITE looks amazing on a 100" screen - even worse when its a stretched upconvert.


----------



## devecho (Mar 10, 2004)

The issue here seems to be that TNT-HD is stretching/squeezing programs that aren't originally in a 16:9 format. Shows like Heartland in HD look great. But when The X-files gets shown (especially early episodes) afterwards, the stretching/squeezing/upconversion becomes very obvious. Even movies that are supposed to be in a wider format (2.35), get the squeeze put on them. 

I think part of the problem here is that most consumers have equated HD with widescreen. If the picture doesn't fill the screen, they feel that they are somehow being ripped off. So no matter what, the screen has to be completely filled, no matter the program content or format or source. So now, instead of people complaining about black bars above/below the picture (letterboxing), they now complain about bars on the left/right.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> i understand what your sayin, but I can compress and upconvert any signal, and make it look good, besides when your watchin a 100" diagonal screen TNTHD looks amazing, not ALL shows, but most


I'm curious, what kind of projector are you using; what satellite or cable source box are you using; and, how do you connect your satellite/cable box to your projector?


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> i understand what your sayin, but I can compress and upconvert any signal, and make it look good, besides when your watchin a 100" diagonal screen TNTHD looks amazing, not ALL shows, but most


http://www.tvweek.com/news/2007/01/tnt_stretches_for_hd.php

"Clyde D. Smith, TNT's senior VP of broadcast engineering, research and development, quality assurance and metrics, said........

"It's not the same as a high-def original, but it's an enhanced viewing experience over 4:3."

"Most viewers don't realize that in addition to stretching the SD image......"

Including one projectorguru/expert on dbstalk that doesn't know the difference in HD and SD.



richiephx said:


> I'm curious, what kind of projector are you using; what satellite or cable source box are you using; and, how do you connect your satellite/cable box to your projector?


He's probably using the S-Video connector


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> i understand what your sayin, but I can compress and upconvert any signal, and make it look good, besides when your watchin a 100" diagonal screen TNTHD looks amazing, not ALL shows, but most


I think this exchange is a little mixed up. Some of us are talking about how 4:3 content is stretched to fit a 16:9 screen _by_ TNT. It has nothing to do with PQ. If someone wants to stretch the 4:3 stuff, they should be able to on their own TV set, not have TNT make the decision for you.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> http://www.tvweek.com/news/2007/01/tnt_stretches_for_hd.php
> 
> "Clyde D. Smith, TNT's senior VP of broadcast engineering, research and development, quality assurance and metrics, said........
> 
> ...


Too funny! If TNT thinks that "most" viewers don't notice, then what are they saying about "most" of their viewers?

I have seen quite a few people with HD sets and no HD input, so they watch everything in widescreen stretched and they don't even realize what they are doing or watching. They think that someone when they click that stretch button on their remote the tv station automatically adjusts the broadcast signal to "HD" for them. Its hilarious. And even more hilarious when you point out to them that they haven't been watching HD on their HD tv for the past 4 years. Oh I get a good laugh out of that one every time. They go through the stage of grief. Denial, anger etc...

Its getting better though, more people are getting a clue, but still tons not and with so many more people buying HD sets now, it stands to reason that a lot of people in the next few years won't be "getting it".

And even if they get a HD set and HD receiver, then they use a composite video connection or s-video (because they were told that was the best). They just ignore the other inputs because they don't know what they are. So they pay all this extra money for equipment all to just have a crappy stretched picture which actually now looks worse than what they had on their old set. Its pretty funny, but sad too.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> I have seen quite a few people with HD sets and no HD input, so they watch everything in widescreen stretched and they don't even realize what they are doing or watching. They think that someone when they click that stretch button on their remote the tv station automatically adjusts the broadcast signal to "HD" for them. Its hilarious. And even more hilarious when you point out to them that they haven't been watching HD on their HD tv for the past 4 years. Oh I get a good laugh out of that one every time. They go through the stage of grief. Denial, anger etc...
> 
> Its getting better though, more people are getting a clue, but still tons not and with so many more people buying HD sets now, it stands to reason that a lot of people in the next few years won't be "getting it".
> 
> And even if they get a HD set and HD receiver, then they use a composite video connection or s-video (because they were told that was the best). They just ignore the other inputs because they don't know what they are. So they pay all this extra money for equipment all to just have a crappy stretched picture which actually now looks worse than what they had on their old set. Its pretty funny, but sad too.


A little OT, but this is a big reason why Costco changed their return policy. Too many people were returning their TVs because it didn't look the way it should. Too many people not having a clue that only an HD signal produces an HD picture. Stretching an image to fill the screen does not make apicture HD.

Before they changed their policy and posted signs stating "You need an HD signal!" I could usually count 5 HDTVs being returned in the amount of time it takes to eat a hot dog and drink a soda in the food court. :lol:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> A little OT, but this is a big reason why Costco changed their return policy. Too many people were returning their TVs because it didn't look the way it should. Too many people not having a clue that only an HD signal produces an HD picture. Stretching an image to fill the screen does not make apicture HD.
> 
> Before they changed their policy and posted signs stating "You need an HD signal!" I could usually count 5 HDTVs being returned in the amount of time it takes to eat a hot dog and drink a soda in the food court. :lol:


Too funny!


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> What about "Gladiator?" I thought that looked great yesterday.
> 
> Or am I missing something? (Quite possible.)


Gladiator was stretched. The original aspect ratio for Gladiator was 2.35:1, which means on a 16:9 screen it would still be letterboxed on top and bottom. It didn't look too bad, but just imagine how much better it would have been if it were shown in its original aspect ratio.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Too funny! If TNT thinks that "most" viewers don't notice, then what are they saying about "most" of their viewers?


This thread is witness to that fact.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

bruin95 said:


> Apparantly you've never seen A&E HD.


At least they don't stretch things. A&E doesn't even have anything in HD on their channel though :lol:


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

richiephx said:


> I'm curious, what kind of projector are you using; what satellite or cable source box are you using; and, how do you connect your satellite/cable box to your projector?


Sony VPLVW100
Simple, come out of the box with component or HDMI, into the box on the wall, from there run one single cable to the other box in the ceiling, and hook to the projector, then when TNT stretches, push the simulated HD format button, and the stretch no more. Looks great. i know you guys like to bust my chops, but until you are sitting in my basement viewing what I do, you really can't comment on tnthd. BTW, B&H photo checked my set up out, the guy from their site that does reviews came and helped with the instal, its a very expensive projector, but way worth it if ya'll like HD and big screens. Oh yeah, for running multiple cables, HDMI,DVI,Component ect, check this site out for easy way to run everything, which is what I did.

http://www.cablestogo.com/product_list.asp?cat_id=4102


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

cdub998 said:


> At least they don't stretch things. A&E doesn't even have anything in HD on their channel though :lol:


Actually A&E has a number of shows in HD and that surprisingly includes some episodes of shows like American Justice and Cold Case files. And some shows in 4x3 have been properly rescanned in HD so they although in 4x3 have 1080i detail. Does not appear to include some of the previously TV series from other networks except for CSI Miami.

TNT-hd, when it shows HD programs does reasonably well. But when they show SD material programs, I switch to their non-hd channel.

I also blame Tribune Media(they will probably blame the individual channels) for not properly indicating HD/SD for shows in the guide being carried on the various HD channels.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> Sony VPLVW100
> Simple, come out of the box with component or HDMI, into the box on the wall, from there run one single cable to the other box in the ceiling, and hook to the projector, then when TNT stretches, push the simulated HD format button, and the stretch no more. Looks great. i know you guys like to bust my chops, but until you are sitting in my basement viewing what I do, you really can't comment on tnthd.


I think most of us have no idea what "push the simulated HD format button" does on your projector. Are you saying when TNTHD shows a 4:3 program and stretches it to 16:9 to appear widescreen, your projector magically takes that image and makes it 4:3 again?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> I think most of us have no idea what "push the simulated HD format button" does on your projector. Are you saying when TNTHD shows a 4:3 program and stretches it to 16:9 to appear widescreen, your projector magically takes that image and makes it 4:3 again?


Basically it takes the odd look of the pople and puts them in proportion again. i also have a Westinghouse 42"1080P LCD tv, and the difference is amazing, and its not just tnt, but any channel it will correct the issues with stretching/distorting, pretty neat. The main thing is here, which I guess I shouldn't have been so assish about it, is yeah I see the problems you guys have on my LCD TV, but on the projector its different


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> Sony VPLVW100
> Simple, come out of the box with component or HDMI, into the box on the wall, from there run one single cable to the other box in the ceiling, and hook to the projector, then when TNT stretches, push the simulated HD format button, and the stretch no more. Looks great. i know you guys like to bust my chops, but until you are sitting in my basement viewing what I do, you really can't comment on tnthd. BTW, B&H photo checked my set up out, the guy from their site that does reviews came and helped with the instal, its a very expensive projector, but way worth it if ya'll like HD and big screens. Oh yeah, for running multiple cables, HDMI,DVI,Component ect, check this site out for easy way to run everything, which is what I did.
> 
> http://www.cablestogo.com/product_list.asp?cat_id=4102


Considering, as noted, that TNT-HD uses an non-standard stretch - where the items in the center are not stretched as much as the items on the edges, your de-strech - whatever that is, instead compresses things in the center....so your picture has to be hideously screwed up.

Furthermore, you have now taken the channel from 1440x1080 to what? 900x1080, roflmao.

Can you also please point out this "magic HD format button" on your remote?


Shot at 2007-08-09

Quit before you are so deep in the hole the walls cave in on you.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Actually A&E has a number of shows in HD and that surprisingly includes some episodes of shows like American Justice and Cold Case files. And some shows in 4x3 have been properly rescanned in HD so they although in 4x3 have 1080i detail. Does not appear to include some of the previously TV series from other networks except for CSI Miami.
> 
> TNT-hd, when it shows HD programs does reasonably well. But when they show SD material programs, I switch to their non-hd channel.
> 
> I also blame Tribune Media(they will probably blame the individual channels) for not properly indicating HD/SD for shows in the guide being carried on the various HD channels.


Well I guess I didn't think they did because all my wife watches is flip this house and I watch KC swat and Chris angel. All that is 4x3


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

TNT is doing a good job with the golf, of course they use CBS's HD cameras since they have the championship on the weekend.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess we found out that ProjectorGuru really doesn't have a $9,000 Sony Projector TV and that there is no magic HD button as he describes on the Sony - as he would have known if he actually had one.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

jimborst said:


> TNT is doing a good job with the golf, of course they use CBS's HD cameras since they have the championship on the weekend.


I thought the PGA championship looked great. Which just proves that TNT can do if they want to.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> I guess we found out that ProjectorGuru really doesn't have a $9,000 Sony Projector TV and that there is no magic HD button as he describes on the Sony - as he would have known if he actually had one.


What are you talkin about? I guess when you have no clue........first its not a 9000 dollar projector, it was 6200, but I got a huge discount, second it was a figure of speech for the button, there is on the menu, a HD enhancement selection on the drop down, geez, your welcome to stop by and look at it


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> What are you talkin about? I guess when you have no clue........first its not a 9000 dollar projector, it was 6200, but I got a huge discount, second it was a figure of speech for the button, there is on the menu, a HD enhancement selection on the drop down, geez, your welcome to stop by and look at it


Sorry, it's list is $8,999.99 so I guess I shouldn't have rounded it up by a penny.

http://b2b.sony.com/Solutions/product/VPL-VW100

Now, here's the manual

http://www.aboutprojectors.com/pdf/sony-vpl-vw100-manual.pdf

Please tell us what page the "Magic Button is on" in the HD Enchanment Section that decompresses TNT-HD to proper ratios (I'll give you a hint - the menu that would contain it (if it REALLY EXISTED) is on pages 44-48, as I doubt you have ever seen this manual or the projector itself in your home).


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I didn't really watch "Gladiator," either. I was just surprised, as I was channel surfing, that it did look really good.


Gladiator did look awesome! I was very surprised when I saw it last week. I didn't even want to watch it but it looked so good I couldn't resist.:grin:


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought the Lord of the Rings series looked incredible when it was broadcast early in the year. PGA this weekend looked good. 

We also watch Saving Grace and The Closer. While the pq on these shows looks fine, the picture seems a bit zoomed. Odd.

Sully


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I watch the Closer... and I thought it was very grainy last night, and again in tonight's repeat showing. Yet, a little later a very old episode of Law & Order looked pretty sharp in HD.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> Sorry, it's list is $8,999.99 so I guess I shouldn't have rounded it up by a penny.
> 
> http://b2b.sony.com/Solutions/product/VPL-VW100
> 
> ...


Since we are so off topic now, I'm done explaining(or should I say tryin to explain) to you how nice it is. But if you want to know, adjust drc, in V mode, again if you could actually read, i said the magic HD button was a joking term i used. heres the link for the price, not near your exaggerated 9K,LOLhttp://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/410685-REG/Sony_VPLVW100_VPL_VW100_HD_Hometheater_Widescreen.html


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I watch the Closer... and I thought it was very grainy last night, and again in tonight's repeat showing. Yet, a little later a very old episode of Law & Order looked pretty sharp in HD.


Haven't watched this week's Closer yet, but last night we watched this week's Saving Grace and even the wife thought it looked grainy. Of course, I prompted her pq critique telling her I finally connected via HDMI...

Sully


----------

